# My Dante and Mephiston Conversions



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

These are a few pics of my most recent conversions. The Dante one is nothing special mainly sanguinary guard bits with a few bits from the death company sprues. The mephiston conversion took me a while to get all the bits together and to reshape them to get the pose I wanted, I'm quite proud of it though 
Sorry if the pictures aren't perfect but I'm not used to this camera yet. Let me know what you think
Dante








Mephiston


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Your Dante uses the exact bit I was going to use for a custom Dante
Know I know that combo looks great.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

they dont look bad, though your pics are horrable, what kind of camera are you useing? are you putting mini mode on? (the flower) turning off your Flash and useing a florescent bulb / outdoor light? are you preping your shot / opening your shutter?


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Your Dante conversion is fantastic, although I would have used a traditional jump pack.

However, I am not so keen on your Mephiston conversion.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

love the dante model but i cant help thinking that the second one needs a bit more, but well done


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd have put wings on Dante, otherwise it seems like he's outdone by the Sanguinary Guards. He looks good though. It's a little disappointing that they didn't update him with the new range.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> they dont look bad, though your pics are horrable, what kind of camera are you useing? are you putting mini mode on? (the flower) turning off your Flash and useing a florescent bulb / outdoor light? are you preping your shot / opening your shutter?


It's my wifes camera and yes I did have macro on, the pics were taken last night so I could'nt get any daylight. I will try to take some better ones later today


----------



## commander2725 (Sep 2, 2010)

hey, what head piece did you use for mephiston, what range is it from?
thanks


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

Its the cold one knight champions head from Dark Elves in fantasy


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice work there. I like 'em both.


----------

